# valve body rebuild for auto tranny?



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

should i do this?

anyone know?

http://www.mobiletek.net/vb.html


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*oooooooohhh, aaaaaaaaaahhhh!*

drool!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.levelten.com/store/import/items/trans/JA103_4000_nissan_trans.htm

performance rebuild of an auto tranny..................


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah.. definitely do it.. This guy by me.. Jeff at Max Tuning was offering it for 350-375. This one guy I know had it done to his second gen. I wasn't in it, but his car was moving. I am thinking about it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This is definitely an "after warranty" mod for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*^*

^ oh yeah after waranty


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

bump.

anyone else got opinions??????


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

As long as they warranty the product and or work I would do it once the factory warranty ran out.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *bump.
> 
> anyone else got opinions?????? *


There has got to be somebody on Maxima.org that has done this.... I'll do a search a report back.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*i have already spoke to them*

the max.org people that have done it have been 4th gens, which is close but not exact.

check the web page ads


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Take a look here http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?threadid=95221&highlight=auto+valve+body


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I just PM'd a guy on maximas.org regarding this mod. He has it installed on a 2002 Maxima.

mattattax is his tag. I'll post his response.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

> yup, I have the Mobiltek VB upgrade
> 
> it can be kind of annoying when driving through a parking lot but it's well worth it for regular driving and at top acceleration it's great to feel the quick shifts


The response from mattattax. I'm sold.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

$3,264?    
Glad I have a 5-speed!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, read all the posts. Very nice mod. If I had the money I'd do it. Damn, if I had the money I would do _any_ mod!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *$3,264?
> Glad I have a 5-speed! *


Blah! It's only 4 hundo.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Blah! It's only 4 hundo. *


You mean Honduh!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Apparently I am the poorest one here if everyone else can scoff at $400. That or I spend too much at Hooters.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *should i do this?
> 
> anyone know?
> 
> http://www.mobiletek.net/vb.html *


$450, That is more than reasonable. I would want my own tranny casing back though. Just supersticious I guess.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *should i do this?
> 
> anyone know?
> 
> http://www.mobiletek.net/vb.html *


Has anyone done this on an 02/03 Altima or just a Max?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*no*

no one has been known to do it yet on an altima.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: no*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *no one has been known to do it yet on an altima. *


We should check with Mobiltek... there might be someone out there that is willing to be the guinea pig...


----------

